# Traveling our V's



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi All,
How do you travel your dogs? 
What type of vehicle?
Crate, backseat? On your lap?
What type of crate? Size/ height?
I find mine seem bent down (when sat) in less than 34' of headroom.
Do you have lots more options in the States?? Maybe lots more manufacturers?
It's so limited here in the Uk and I think,way overpriced to get decent quality . Let's face it we want it to last the life time of our dog.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We have an SUV (VW Touareg) and the 2 v's go in the back. We have a divider up so they can't jump the seat. VW sells it and it's called a dog guard. Sometimes, for example if we need the space in the back, they are allowed in the back seat, and we have a seat cover from Orvis. This is not a great option though because they want to crawl up front in our laps. But, after a few minutes of a few stern "No's" and some bully sticks, they settle in (see photo).

When Luna was a puppy we traveled with her in a crate. We used a portable canvas crate (called Canine Camper, Google it) but she eventually ended up chewing through the plastic netting. Her teeth are vicious! Flynn never tried to chew the portable crate. When we go to someone's house, we bring 2 of the canine campers (size 43 X 28) and as long as she's supervised she won't chew it, but rarely ever put them in there. We also bring their beds.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I drive a scion xd - I'm not a huge fan of my car other than its reliable (knock on wood) and its great for Otto!! I fold the backseat down and he has the entire car other than the front (which isnt a huge space bc it's a tiny car, but he can move back and forth or lie down). I attach the seat belt that comes down from the roof of the car and clip it into the buckle that is meant for the middle seat passenger - I loop the seat belt through his harness attachment and clip his harness to the attachment so he's buckled in! Keeps him from trying to move up front and if we ever got into an accident he wouldn't be launched from the car. It's a pretty nice setup so I'll probably be keeping the scion for a while!!

























Then sometimes when we take my boyfriend's car, Otto asks if he can drive!










And gets all upset when I say no!












Sorry - just can't help myself with the pictures - and tapatalk makes it so easy!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

He is gorgeous - love the photos


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

We bought a Honda HRV because of Elza so she could sit at the back safely behind a divider. Nope, that did not work out. 
We had to buy a harness with a little belt you can use with the existing belt buckle. It's just an adjustable length belt for dogs, then you can attach that to her harness. 
She is absolutely fine with it now and sits or sleeps on the backseat. She doesn't like to be too far from us.  ???

It's safe I think in any emergency which I hope will never happen. I already started a topic about this cause Elza had a few problems in the car. Have a look at it if you're interested. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4574.msg32867.html#msg32867

Pictures are lovely!!! ;D :

Oh I use petplanet online for a few things, they have good prices for a lot of things.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I drive a Volvo XC60 (small SUV). I just got it so I have a backseat cover so Ruby doesn't mess up my leather seats. She has a seat belt harness and attach to the middle seat belt in the back seat. We do the same for my husband's Toyota Camry.

We started her in the seat belt harness at 4 months old. She still is not the best in the car when she comes close to a location (like when we are close to home). She starts her crazy V whine. I still haven't figured out how to stop that.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

I currently drive a Saturn Outlook. LOVE it!! I have room for 2 wire crates in the back and still have room for 4 adults to ride comfortably. I always travel with my dogs in crates, it is safer for all involved. My previous vehicle was a Chevrolet Equinox, was a great vehicle but in order to fit 2 crates, the back seat had to be put down leaving only 2 seats. It was wonderful for traveling with one dog.

My recommendation for a dog friendly small SUV is the Honda Element. You can fit 3, yes I said 3, SUV crates (made by midwest) and still have room for the driver and a passenger.


----------

